# Let us all Remember those that lost their Lives.............



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

In the World Trade Center on September 11th. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

This should probably be in the Programming forum, but I watched the 9/11 program on CBS. Very powerful and well done. Makes DBS seem very insignificant. 

Karl


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

I started watching the 9/11 special on CBS, but turned it off when they got to September 10th.

I know a few folks who were lost on September 11th, one of those people being a former co worker. Just thinking about September 11th still brings a tear to my eye.

God Bless America


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

I think the most disturbing part of the CBS Special was when the fireman were in the tower lobby and hearing the crashing noises of bodies hitting the lobby roof. You could see the fear on their faces that had never been seen before.

I think it's important to remember not only the people that lost their lives that day, but our brave military members overseas who are also dying right now for the cause. Let us not forget them.


----------

